# Other stuff in flower..........



## Bolero (Apr 6, 2011)

Frangipani/Plumeria

Grows cold down to freezing, I keep it under a solid roof and dry during winter.













This is a bulb that someone in the forum has asked me about previously (it was in the background of one of my orchid photos). The bulbs in the ground are tiny compared to other types of bulbs, the leaves are only a couple of feet high right now but I have seen the leaves get to 5 feet before I had to chop them all down. The flowering is lovely but the plants I feel are invasive. Does anyone know what it is?












This is special for me, this common frog was in the bromeliads under the bench and it jumped onto the side of the pot. I was surprised to see it there and it's the first time I've had a frog amongst the orchids that i know of. So things must be reasonably healthy if there's a frog around........


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Clark (Apr 6, 2011)

Crocosmia Emberglow.?

Nice frog.


----------



## etex (Apr 6, 2011)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2011)

Clark said:


> Crocosmia Emberglow.?
> 
> Nice frog.



I agree


----------



## Wendelin (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice Plumeria !


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2011)

cool photos! Thanx.


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup, I have those - Crocosmia.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree -- Crocosmia.

Cute treefrog!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am glad I know what it is now! I will have to look up details about its requirements.


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Thanks guys, I am glad I know what it is now! I will have to look up details about its requirements.



In my limited experience, it seems to require planting, some water and sunlight, and multiple animals running over it, hiding in it, and trampling it. Seems to thrive, nonetheless!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool!!! It was me who asked you! So I got my answer...


----------

